# Bee Photography



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

Wow. That shot is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Peter NuBee (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello Boarder Bee Man,

I am starting up a web site for swarm removals and cut outs.
I need some pictures for my site can you accomodate me?
Preferrable of swarms or a swarm removal. Close ups of honey bees, honeycomb, queen and girls etc.
Respectfully,

Peter NuBee
[email protected]


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

That's an incredible shot. You just opened my eyes to another avenue of beekeeping to look forward to.

Why do you find your DSLR useless for bees? Just curious since I use mine for underwater and macro is my favorite subject. Granted, the lenses are not cheap. My preference is to Nikon 60mm f/2.8 macro.


----------



## Pilgarlic56 (Aug 6, 2010)

It is a great shot. But to say that a single lens reflex camera is useless for macro work? C'mon.

Nice capture.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 2, 2005)

I believe he meant that the cameras without the proper lens are useless.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Barry Digman said:


> Wow. That shot is absolutely beautiful.


Sarcasm Barry? I didn't see any photo, did you?

Oops, there it is. I never had that happen before. Entered the Thread expecting to see a photo and none appears and the after sending a reply, there it is. Interesting.

Yes, beautiful.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

a lot can be done with a point and shoot....but i'm greatly looking forward to getting a micro four thirds camera, as it means i can use my older canon FD prime lenses.

deknow


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

deknow said:


> a lot can be done with a point and shoot....but i'm greatly looking forward to getting a micro four thirds camera, as it means i can use my older canon FD prime lenses.
> 
> deknow


I love my Canon G9, but it has the same problem that all P&S's have, shutter lag. Not good for moving objects. DSLR's will always have an advantage there, along with superior optics, but for a price.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't find shutter lag to be a problem for the way I shoot. The biggest issues with p&s for me is the size of the sensor (which makes the image rather "noisy"), and, at least with the camera I use, lack of an actual aperture (which means there are no options when it comes to depth of field...more light will not get you more depth of field).

deknow


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...shot with a point and shoot.

deknow


----------



## Risky Beesness (Dec 29, 2010)

deknow said:


> I don't find shutter lag to be a problem for the way I shoot. The biggest issues with p&s for me is the size of the sensor (which makes the image rather "noisy"), and, at least with the camera I use, lack of an actual aperture (which means there are no options when it comes to depth of field...more light will not get you more depth of field).
> 
> deknow


That is an extraordinary shot. Is it full sized or a crop?

My Canon G9 (P&S) will shoot S, A, or Manual exposure, with F/8 being the smallest aperature. helps a little with DOF but it's not nearly as good as the Nikon 60mm F/2.8. I have to say that I have grown fond of my P&S (being a long time SLR and then DSLR shooter). I just have to accept it's limitations.


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

http://s1191.photobucket.com/albums/z470/BiGT20111/?action=view&current=DSC_0222.jpg


Out in the backyard..


----------



## John C (Sep 19, 2010)

Awesome images!


----------

